# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.07.02: Huawei Honor 3, Mate and more...

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v.2.07.02 is out!*  *Android ADB Tab:*  1. Added World’s first *Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI* support 
for the following Huawei smartphones on *Hi-Silicon K3V2E* processors:  *♦ Ascend Mate MT1-U06
♦ HN3-U00 Honor III
♦ HN3-U01 Honor 3*  2. Fixed minor issue with servicing of *Huawei Ascend P6-U06*. 
The list of currently supported smartphones on *Hi-Silicon* has been double reviewed  3. The following MTK smartphones have been added to the list of supported: *♦ Digicel max* (MT6572) *♦ Highscreen Alpha GTX* (MT6589) *♦ QMobile A8i* (MT6572) *♦ Philips W6610* (MT6582) *♦ Tušmobil KENTAURUS i110s* (MT6572) *♦ Wiko Darkmoon* (MT6582)  4. Improved *Repair IMEI* feature for some new MTK Alcatel smartphones:  *VF685,  Pop 8, Hero* etc.  5. Sigma root solution: updated list of models supported with "Autodetect" feature  *MTK Tab:*  The following MTK phones have been added to the list of supported:  *1. Telefunken TM 500 Cosi (MTEL Bosnia & Herzegovina)*
have been added to the list of supported for unlocking via patching  *2. Huawei U5130* is added to MTK calculator (unlock via IMEI)   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## حسن الجينتل

مشكورررررررررر

----------

